# JVC TU-9000 $1999???



## belsokar (Jul 2, 2002)

I did a search on google for any news pertaining to the JVC TU-9000 HD-PVR slated to deliver sometime later this year, and the only site that lists a price has it down for $1999!!!

see link: http://www.dtvmax.com/main.htm

Is this possible??? Can anyone confirm this??? I'm waiting to purchase an HD receiver, and would love a dual-tuner pvr as well, so i figured something like this would easily be $1K, but $2K seems excessive...anyways, as stated before, this is the only site listing any sort of price, so I'm hoping it's off by quite a bit...I can understand an MSRP of around $1500, with street prices lower...

Of course with DVHS recorders costing around $2K or more, I can maybe understand this...but just hoping that I can get one of these for alot cheaper than $2000...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

On AVS Forums someone posted the he talked to Dish about the 921 and they were saying a price below $1,000 but it may be awhile before it's out (slated for 4th quarter 2002).

Heere's the link.


----------



## belsokar (Jul 2, 2002)

I don't mind the wait so much, only because the programming is so limited right now...as for the price, that would be great for under $1000...it doesn't sound like the JVC model will have anything the 921 won't, so I don't see how they could be more than double the price...


----------

